# Handling Birds



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

When people show off a bird with colored wings or tail, they typically extend the wings and then spread the tail. In handling our birds, I figured out how to hold their wing so they open it nicely. Is there's a trick to the tail? I've tried holding the base of the outside feathers in each hand and rotating my hands like you open a fan, but I never get the full spread like when the birds stretch on their own. Thanks for any help!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Try push the tail downward as you pul; the end tail feathers to the side. Holding oppsite side With hand hold the bird. I dont have to work that much on my birds As the fan out just have to sort and lace.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Thanks!*

Thanks! The results are better but the birds still do a much better job. This seems more difficult than showing their wings. Maybe I should just train them to fan their tails on cue!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Yes the birds control there tail well. The average bird is eitrher tight or slightly loose tailed. depends on breed. They average 12 tail feathers. A tight tailed bird will show 1 to 1 and a 1/2 tail feathers. hiding 11 to 10 basicly. So we have to do a little shuffle in checking them. While the bird justs controls like a tail ruter.


----------

